# Fall SketchUp Challenge - Empire State Dining Table



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

* Fall SketchUp Challenge - Empire State Dining Table*

I have always been a big fan of the art deco style and early 20th century skyscrapers so I decided to combine both for inspiration for my virtual table design. After plowing through tons of images I found a really great art deco mirror from the 1930's that really inspired me for the tabletop..

For the leg inspiration I used my favorite skyscraper ever designed The Empire State Building!...

So this is it..my Art Deco Empire State Dining Table! The material is tiger maple and wenge. The top is solid material glued up and sanded to thickness, then the design is cut out on a CNC. The legs are also all solid, the beefier sections glued screwed and plugged, the more decorative parts just glued on. No stain.. just many coats of a high quality pre catalyzed lacquer. These first images are exported right out of Sketchup..

The table is 42" x 110" x 30" and the tabletop is 1 3/4" thick…

The original design had the spires protruding through the tabletop, but I didn't like how it looked…dangerous!

This one I did x-ray so you can see the extended tops of the legs that are set in pockets milled in the underside of the top



These next images are the exact same model as the previous images only I rendered them using a photo realistic render plug in called Podium. Once downloaded and installed it lives inside Sketchup allowing you to render your model for a more realistic output. Unlike allot of other render add ons Podium is easy to use..it's not a complicated sea of checkboxes and settings. It can be learned fairly easily through the website tutorials, a great user forum, and a little trial and error!


You can use the sun and shadows in Sketchup when rendering, or not…that's why some images have shadows and some don't..



Here I did some exploded views to illustrate the construction..




I used the free version of Google Sketchup for the model and the Podium plug in is also free to download and install. The only restriction to the free version is that it limits you to 640×480 output size. I would love to build this table…but I think with the materials I chose it might be a tad expensive! Maybe I will do a half scale model…


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> * Fall SketchUp Challenge - Empire State Dining Table*
> 
> I have always been a big fan of the art deco style and early 20th century skyscrapers so I decided to combine both for inspiration for my virtual table design. After plowing through tons of images I found a really great art deco mirror from the 1930's that really inspired me for the tabletop..
> 
> ...


All I can do is tip my hat, scratch my head and say, WOW!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> * Fall SketchUp Challenge - Empire State Dining Table*
> 
> I have always been a big fan of the art deco style and early 20th century skyscrapers so I decided to combine both for inspiration for my virtual table design. After plowing through tons of images I found a really great art deco mirror from the 1930's that really inspired me for the tabletop..
> 
> ...


Beautiful work !! Been waiting for your entry ! Sitting here looking at it, I'd say it would look really awesome with matching china. Same colors with a similar Art deco theme. Imagine some really cool art-deco-the-best-you-ever-seen- silver or bronze tea set. Shaped like a sky scraper. Tea, Coffee, Sugar, gravy bowls, the whole nine yards. Silverwear to match !! ....

This a very do-able design. Don't think it would take a whole lot of labor, special fixturing or tools. A curly maple table with alcohol based dyed color would be a cool idea.


----------



## Kaleo (Jan 25, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> * Fall SketchUp Challenge - Empire State Dining Table*
> 
> I have always been a big fan of the art deco style and early 20th century skyscrapers so I decided to combine both for inspiration for my virtual table design. After plowing through tons of images I found a really great art deco mirror from the 1930's that really inspired me for the tabletop..
> 
> ...


I stand corrected. I didn't think you could get a really good photo-realistic render in skecth-up. I was so wrong. Those renders look terrific.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> * Fall SketchUp Challenge - Empire State Dining Table*
> 
> I have always been a big fan of the art deco style and early 20th century skyscrapers so I decided to combine both for inspiration for my virtual table design. After plowing through tons of images I found a really great art deco mirror from the 1930's that really inspired me for the tabletop..
> 
> ...


Brad,
You've really shown us what can be done with SketchUp. I am impressed with the Art Deco look. I've always liked the art style and have in the past incorporated some of the designs in my leather work. I have to say you've done a great job all around.
Tom


----------



## woodgizmo (Sep 18, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> * Fall SketchUp Challenge - Empire State Dining Table*
> 
> I have always been a big fan of the art deco style and early 20th century skyscrapers so I decided to combine both for inspiration for my virtual table design. After plowing through tons of images I found a really great art deco mirror from the 1930's that really inspired me for the tabletop..
> 
> ...


Doing a quick google search, I don't see a free version of podium. Do you have a link by chance?


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> * Fall SketchUp Challenge - Empire State Dining Table*
> 
> I have always been a big fan of the art deco style and early 20th century skyscrapers so I decided to combine both for inspiration for my virtual table design. After plowing through tons of images I found a really great art deco mirror from the 1930's that really inspired me for the tabletop..
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the comments guys! Here is the website address to get the free eval for Podium http://www.suplugins.com


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> * Fall SketchUp Challenge - Empire State Dining Table*
> 
> I have always been a big fan of the art deco style and early 20th century skyscrapers so I decided to combine both for inspiration for my virtual table design. After plowing through tons of images I found a really great art deco mirror from the 1930's that really inspired me for the tabletop..
> 
> ...


this is one MAGNIFICENT table-it just feels so powerful and awe-inspiring. I can hear the booming of the grand music in the background … I am in awe.

And then the sketchup… well, well, well… even the screws!!! sweet.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> * Fall SketchUp Challenge - Empire State Dining Table*
> 
> I have always been a big fan of the art deco style and early 20th century skyscrapers so I decided to combine both for inspiration for my virtual table design. After plowing through tons of images I found a really great art deco mirror from the 1930's that really inspired me for the tabletop..
> 
> ...


FIR would be another cool choice for this design. quartersawn old growth fir.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> * Fall SketchUp Challenge - Empire State Dining Table*
> 
> I have always been a big fan of the art deco style and early 20th century skyscrapers so I decided to combine both for inspiration for my virtual table design. After plowing through tons of images I found a really great art deco mirror from the 1930's that really inspired me for the tabletop..
> 
> ...


Great stuff Brad. I've been looking forward to this. I didn't realize podium had a free download. i'll have to try it. Turbosketch is somewhat painful to use. Great looking table and the Empire State is one of my favorite buildings as well.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Brad_Nailor said:


> * Fall SketchUp Challenge - Empire State Dining Table*
> 
> I have always been a big fan of the art deco style and early 20th century skyscrapers so I decided to combine both for inspiration for my virtual table design. After plowing through tons of images I found a really great art deco mirror from the 1930's that really inspired me for the tabletop..
> 
> ...


Great design Brad. An interesting view of an American icon.

Looks great.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> * Fall SketchUp Challenge - Empire State Dining Table*
> 
> I have always been a big fan of the art deco style and early 20th century skyscrapers so I decided to combine both for inspiration for my virtual table design. After plowing through tons of images I found a really great art deco mirror from the 1930's that really inspired me for the tabletop..
> 
> ...


Wow, that's great. The rendering really brings it alive! Well done! You've not only proven that it looks great but that's it's perfectly buildable.

Instead of wenge, you can use some less expensive wood and dye it black using aniline dye.

How did you do the exploded views? I've been wanting to do that but haven't found a way yet.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> * Fall SketchUp Challenge - Empire State Dining Table*
> 
> I have always been a big fan of the art deco style and early 20th century skyscrapers so I decided to combine both for inspiration for my virtual table design. After plowing through tons of images I found a really great art deco mirror from the 1930's that really inspired me for the tabletop..
> 
> ...


Thanks again for the nice comments everyone! 
Steve- as far as the exploded views go, I tried to avoid the temptation to just draw lines on top of other geometry. In other words, I created each piece of the legs individually and made each one a group. Then you're able to manipulate them as much as you want. I created all my pieces, then assembled the leg, and then just copied it as many times as I needed. Then I just started to pull a few of the legs apart a piece at a time, trying to keep the components an even distance from each other. There is a ruby script that you can buy at http://www.smustard.com that will explode/implode grouped objects for you, and I guess that would be really handy if your model was really complex ..and it would be faster than the way I did it.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Brad_Nailor said:


> * Fall SketchUp Challenge - Empire State Dining Table*
> 
> I have always been a big fan of the art deco style and early 20th century skyscrapers so I decided to combine both for inspiration for my virtual table design. After plowing through tons of images I found a really great art deco mirror from the 1930's that really inspired me for the tabletop..
> 
> ...


wow what a great sketchup job - great table too. really well designed and thought out. I normall don't dig on art deco - (i guess the colors and shiny metal you normally think of) but this I like - could be the wood, and/or all the detail you put into this.


----------



## UtahBob (Jun 1, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> * Fall SketchUp Challenge - Empire State Dining Table*
> 
> I have always been a big fan of the art deco style and early 20th century skyscrapers so I decided to combine both for inspiration for my virtual table design. After plowing through tons of images I found a really great art deco mirror from the 1930's that really inspired me for the tabletop..
> 
> ...


Fantastic work! An inspired design with a terrific source for that inspiration. I am a born-and-bred-in-the-West kind of guy, but I got a kick out of your theme. Something about that building in the Big Apple that just verifies some sort of instinctive, internal truth. Your presentation of those truths in your design are worthy of high praise indeed. Thanks for taking the time to make this shine!


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> * Fall SketchUp Challenge - Empire State Dining Table*
> 
> I have always been a big fan of the art deco style and early 20th century skyscrapers so I decided to combine both for inspiration for my virtual table design. After plowing through tons of images I found a really great art deco mirror from the 1930's that really inspired me for the tabletop..
> 
> ...


Great Job!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Brad_Nailor said:


> * Fall SketchUp Challenge - Empire State Dining Table*
> 
> I have always been a big fan of the art deco style and early 20th century skyscrapers so I decided to combine both for inspiration for my virtual table design. After plowing through tons of images I found a really great art deco mirror from the 1930's that really inspired me for the tabletop..
> 
> ...


Congratulation on The Win of the challenge Brad.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Brad_Nailor said:


> * Fall SketchUp Challenge - Empire State Dining Table*
> 
> I have always been a big fan of the art deco style and early 20th century skyscrapers so I decided to combine both for inspiration for my virtual table design. After plowing through tons of images I found a really great art deco mirror from the 1930's that really inspired me for the tabletop..
> 
> ...


Great job!


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

Brad_Nailor said:


> * Fall SketchUp Challenge - Empire State Dining Table*
> 
> I have always been a big fan of the art deco style and early 20th century skyscrapers so I decided to combine both for inspiration for my virtual table design. After plowing through tons of images I found a really great art deco mirror from the 1930's that really inspired me for the tabletop..
> 
> ...


Awesome, Congratulations….


----------



## LPJ (Apr 7, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> * Fall SketchUp Challenge - Empire State Dining Table*
> 
> I have always been a big fan of the art deco style and early 20th century skyscrapers so I decided to combine both for inspiration for my virtual table design. After plowing through tons of images I found a really great art deco mirror from the 1930's that really inspired me for the tabletop..
> 
> ...


Brad, As a NYC native I am not usually at a loss for words. Looking at your table design leaves me speechless looking for the appropriate adjective… Spectacular!!! will have to suffice.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> * Fall SketchUp Challenge - Empire State Dining Table*
> 
> I have always been a big fan of the art deco style and early 20th century skyscrapers so I decided to combine both for inspiration for my virtual table design. After plowing through tons of images I found a really great art deco mirror from the 1930's that really inspired me for the tabletop..
> 
> ...


That is FANTASTIC! I just want to build that table. I am a big fan of the Art Deco style.

Your work is INCREDIBLE!


----------



## TrmptPlyr (Jan 31, 2008)

Brad_Nailor said:


> * Fall SketchUp Challenge - Empire State Dining Table*
> 
> I have always been a big fan of the art deco style and early 20th century skyscrapers so I decided to combine both for inspiration for my virtual table design. After plowing through tons of images I found a really great art deco mirror from the 1930's that really inspired me for the tabletop..
> 
> ...


Beautiful Idea…

Reminds me of a piano I saw once….










 It was a custom built design by Boesendorfer… pretty sweet…


----------



## Decolish (Feb 28, 2010)

Brad_Nailor said:


> * Fall SketchUp Challenge - Empire State Dining Table*
> 
> I have always been a big fan of the art deco style and early 20th century skyscrapers so I decided to combine both for inspiration for my virtual table design. After plowing through tons of images I found a really great art deco mirror from the 1930's that really inspired me for the tabletop..
> 
> ...


Wow! That is just fabulous. I love stuff inspired by great Art Deco skyscrapers. Check out my Empire State building page at Decolish


----------

